# Stadium look-a-likes



## Sjoerd (Dec 27, 2008)

There are some stadia who like like each other. post their pctures here!


----------



## Quintana (Dec 27, 2005)

Al-Gharafa Stadium and Umm-Affai Stadium in Qatar:


----------



## oopepeoo (Jan 14, 2009)

em....the design is exactly the same. how cheap.


----------



## Chiricano (Jul 17, 2009)

--


----------



## Zeno2 (Jan 22, 2006)

Giuseppe Meazza stadium and San Siro (Milano)


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

Zeno2 said:


> Giuseppe Meazza stadium and San Siro (Milano)


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

You 're the best. Fantastic.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## makimax (Jan 6, 2008)

^^ :lol: :lol:


----------



## renco (Dec 5, 2005)

If I didn't knew better,I would say it's a same stadium.:lol:


----------



## huge (Nov 13, 2008)

Zeno2 said:


> Giuseppe Meazza stadium and San Siro (Milano)


Let's start a new game... "find the differences".


----------



## Bigmac1212 (Nov 2, 2004)

Do they have to exist now? Because I can think of some former "Cookie-cutter" stadiums that looks similar.


----------



## JmB & Co. (Jan 5, 2008)

Emirates Stadium and Stadio da Luz (Designed both by HOK)


----------



## SIC (May 31, 2006)

Red Bull Arena and that other stadium. The Hypoarena or something like that?


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

Espanyols new stadium is kind of like a smaller Suncorp Stadium.


----------



## trmather (Feb 7, 2008)

Any of the 30,000 capacity bowl stadiums in England.

Any of the 30,000 capacity bowl stadiums in Germany.


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

Zeno2 said:


> Giuseppe Meazza stadium and San Siro (Milano)


Are you serious? :lol:


----------



## Ganis (Jan 3, 2009)

Zeno2 said:


> Giuseppe Meazza stadium and San Siro (Milano)


are you sure we arnt looking at the same stadium?


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

^^
:rofl:


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## Skycrap (May 31, 2006)

Hahahaha, hilarious thread already!

Let me try:

Lange leegte:











Camp Nou:


----------



## weava (Sep 8, 2007)

All MLB/NFL stadiums that have been replaced but built from the same cookie cutter.
-Busch Stadium 2 (STL)
-3 Rivers Stadium (pitt)
-RFK Stadium (DC)
-Riverfront stadium (cincy)
-veterans stadium (Philly)
-Astrodome (Houston) (minus the dome)

American/Canadian Football domes that look like the same mold
-RCA Dome (Indy)
-BC Place (vancouver)
-Silverdome (Detroit)


----------



## Luke80 (Jul 1, 2009)

:lol:

This thread actually made me lol!

Walkers Stadium is just a blue version of St. Marys Stadium IMO.



















Unfortunately there are far too many like this!



And if you thought that was bad, try telling the difference between these two:


----------



## JmB & Co. (Jan 5, 2008)

^^ I think that is a very common stadium style.


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

weava said:


> American/Canadian Football domes that look like the same mold
> -RCA Dome (Indy)
> -BC Place (vancouver)
> -Silverdome (Detroit)


Don't forget the Metrodome.


----------



## weava (Sep 8, 2007)

KingmanIII said:


> Don't forget the Metrodome.


don't know how i forgot that one, its the only one of the 4 ive actually been to


----------



## Scba (Nov 20, 2004)

What's up with that fenced box?


----------



## rectral (Sep 28, 2009)

nice pictures. its so beautiful. i like them very much. thanks for sharing this with us.


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

Scba said:


> What's up with that fenced box?


For the away fans, seriously. :lol: I believe it's in Poland.


----------



## Luke80 (Jul 1, 2009)

Yep. The ground of Znicz Pruszków.










They seem to be having a good time in there though:


----------



## Alix_D (Apr 7, 2008)

----------------------------------




























-----------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Wey (Jul 8, 2008)

Luke80 said:


> Yep. The ground of Znicz Pruszków.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMFG, that just CAN'T be serious! :hilarious

If brazilian teams ever heard of that, it could cause a messy situation...


----------



## Durbsboi (Dec 2, 2005)

Wey said:


> OMFG, that just CAN'T be serious! :hilarious
> 
> If brazilian teams ever heard of that, it could cause a messy situation...


If Barcelona had that it could cause a messi situation :crazy:


----------



## totek123 (Aug 29, 2008)

Luke80 said:


> They seem to be having a good time in there though:
> 
> 
> > Everyone after alcohol is having good time everywhere


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

weava said:


> All MLB/NFL stadiums that have been replaced but built from the same cookie cutter.
> -Busch Stadium 2 (STL)
> -3 Rivers Stadium (pitt)
> -RFK Stadium (DC)
> ...


Atlanta-Fulton County Stadium, too. And to a certain extent, Shea.

A lot of the ballparks built recently ripped off Camden Yards.


----------



## trmather (Feb 7, 2008)

Kingdome in Seattle as well if you're minus-ing the Astrodome's roof.


----------



## kazetuner (Jan 27, 2008)

Durbsboi said:


> If Barcelona had that it could cause a messi situation :crazy:


This is for you, my friend, you earned it.


----------



## smoo0okie (Nov 28, 2008)

Coventry









Derby









Doncaster









Leicester









Plymouth









Reading









Southampton

:lurker:


EDIT: Someone was faster than me :|


----------



## weava (Sep 8, 2007)

trmather said:


> Kingdome in Seattle as well if you're minus-ing the Astrodome's roof.


almost. i dont think the upper deck wrapped all the way around


----------



## mazpro (Nov 30, 2007)

SIC said:


> Red Bull Arena and that other stadium. The Hypoarena or something like that?


Hypo Group Arena. actually its more commonly known as called "Woertheersee Stadion"


----------



## Indiana Jones (May 1, 2005)

Good one:

Lambeau









Estadio Monumental


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

trmather said:


> Any of the 30,000 capacity bowl stadiums in England.
> 
> Any of the 30,000 capacity bowl stadiums in Germany.


Yes, and your forgot :

Any of the 20/25K stadiums in France (projected or already built) +Lille and former Strasbourg project !


*Allianz Arena clones :*

*Lille









Strasbourg (canceled)









Grenoble









Valenciennes









Dijon









Le Havre









Sochaux









*

And also in the annoying rectangular-style:

*Caen









Sedan









Strasbourg









Calais









Reims









*



--------------------------------------------------


In another style :

Hypo Group Arena, *Klagenfurt*









Redbull Arena, *New York*


----------



## rageflicin (Oct 13, 2009)

This great pictures Stadiums and Sport Arenas, thank you for sharing them. I will return to put the picture on your forum and you'll find them great.


----------



## JYDA (Jul 14, 2008)

And now I present the MLS cookie cutter....


Rio Tinto Stadium (Salt Lake City)












Toyota Park (Chicago)













Home Depot Center (Los Angeles)


----------



## ormey (Jul 15, 2007)

smoo0okie said:


> Coventry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and add blackpool to that 

noticed hoffenien is like the it as well and cardiff citys new stadium


----------



## IcyUrmel (Mar 1, 2006)

If we go on like some do in this thread, then every rectangular Stadium with a roof is a look-a-like of any other rectangular Stadium with a roof. It is impossoble to re-invent the principle of a football stadium every two years. They look all the same to a certain extend because they were all built for the same purpose.

So, you will always find simularities in size, general shape or steepness. So what? Do you complain about a Mercedes being a look-a-like of a Volvo because they both have four wheels and the engine in front?

If we really talk about look-a-likes, then we should focus on special features that are copied, or take two stadiums that have identical structures, as if they were constructed with the exactly same plans.

Take these two sweeties here:



Alix_D said:


>


Besides the roof and this tower in the corner(s?) in Derby, they are identical. Thea have the absolutely same system of entrances and stairs, even those access paths going all through the stands. Also the Ratio between main stand and the other sides is the same, with the main stand being the only two-tier structure and 20% higher than the rest.


But instead of dissing all those 25.000-Seat-rectangular venues, I would like to put the focus on once unique features that are no longer unique, because they were covered somewhere else.
Have a look on this one, a beauty from South Corea. Where else have you seen this idea for a roof structure before...?










And a small story from Germany: Walter Hellmich, owner of a huge building company an President of football club MSV Duisburg, some years ago built this stadium for his club:










When two years later, the city of Dresden searched for an architect/ constructor for a new stadion, he applied with precisely the same stadium, just paintet yellow/black instead of blue/white. But for the rest, it was not just a look-a-like, but it was a twin. Thanks god the city chose someone else. Mr. Hellmich never understood why many Dresden fans did not like the idea of playing in a 100%-copy at all. Instead, he was convinced until the very end that the existance of this stadium somewhere else would even improve hin chances in the bidding process in Dresden.
I suppose words like "pride" or "identity" don't mean much to him, especially not when it's about football.


----------



## Alix_D (Apr 7, 2008)

smoo0okie said:


> EDIT: Someone was faster than me :|


Only by the odd...few hours!:lol:


----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)

Leipzig stadium











Dragao stadium


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

^^ true!


----------



## hugenholz (Feb 15, 2009)

Aslantepe stadium, Galatasaray









Amsterdam Arena, Ajax


----------



## josh81 (Oct 17, 2009)

Ye've all forgotten about the obvious ones designed by HOK. I'm talking about from an interior perspective as each of these have different exteriors. They all have two large tiers with a box and premium level in between with variations in tier height and roof structure.

*Estadio da Luz*

















*The Emirates*








http://www.hydeparktowers.co.uk/upl...allery/First_game_at_the_Emirates_Stadium.jpg

*New White Harte Lane*









*Aviva Stadium*

















*Croke Park*


----------



## Pimpmaster (Mar 10, 2009)

JYDA said:


> And now I present the MLS cookie cutter....
> 
> 
> Rio Tinto Stadium (Salt Lake City)
> ...


hmm that toyota park in chicago looks a lot like the one in sydney


----------



## Pimpmaster (Mar 10, 2009)

Aviva Stadium










ANZ Stadium, Sydney


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Tottenham´s stadium should have another design. I understand have a look-a-like like Luz and Emirates, cause one is in London...the other is in Lisbon.

Now two big teams of the same city having a stadium look-a-like...meh


----------



## Zeno2 (Jan 22, 2006)

Genua - Luigi Ferraris :











Porto - Do Bessa :


----------



## mihai_alex (May 3, 2008)

Alix_D said:


>


Slavia Praha Stadium


----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)

Estadio da Luz











Estadio Joao Havelange


----------



## josh81 (Oct 17, 2009)

More look-a-likes. These ones seem to be popping up everywhere in Germany and one in Greece.

Hoffenheim











Dresden











Aachen











Mainz











Olympiakos


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

Ganis said:


> are you sure we arnt looking at the same stadium?


its the same stadium... if anything, I think Zeno2 is from Milan and he is an AC Milan fan.

You see... that stadium is shared by the two Milan teams, AC Milan and Inter Milan. If I am not mistaken, Giuzeppe Meazza was the name of some Inter Milan player, or maybe founder. THUS, AC Milan fans call the stadium by another name, San Siro (I would guess its the name of the neighborhood where it is located?)


Thus, Zeno2 was probably joking that in Inter Milan matches, the stadium is empty, and at AC Milan matches, the stadium is full.
Or something like that.


----------



## SASH (Apr 15, 2005)

Zeno2 said:


> Genua - Luigi Ferraris :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I add this one:

GelreDome (Home of Vitesse Arnhem)


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

AcesHigh said:


> If I am not mistaken, Giuzeppe Meazza was the name of some Inter Milan player, or maybe founder. THUS, AC Milan fans call the stadium by another name, San Siro (I would guess its the name of the neighborhood where it is located?)


Giuseppe Meazza played in both AC & Internazionale (that's why they chose his name for the stadium)..... San Siro is simply the former name of the stadium (still used by many people) and, as you said, also the name of the neighborhood.


----------



## trmather (Feb 7, 2008)

SASH SCF said:


> I add this one:
> 
> GelreDome (Home of Vitesse Arnhem)


You can add Deepdale, home of Preston North End to that as well, the designers always said it was directly influenced by the Luigi Ferraris in Genoa










As it happens, that type of stadium design is one of my favourites, I really like all four of them.


----------



## RPFigueiredo (Jun 9, 2009)

Wembley stadium and Oscar Niemeyer´s 1941 design for the Maracanã


----------



## sweet-d (Jul 20, 2010)

yeah those 2 are practically twins


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

Turkmenistan , Ashgabat , Olympic Stadium












Italy , Bari , Stadio San Nicola


----------



## roxywatson001 (Aug 22, 2011)

But according to me they all look like different to each others.


----------



## pacheerball (Sep 11, 2009)

Rajamangala National Stadium , Thailand


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

Roma










Kiev


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

How about an arena and a national theatre look-alike? Two halves of the same egg...

The National Grand Theatre of Beijing!! - a century egg









The Bolshoi Ice Palace in Sochi...- a Faberge egg


----------



## Bossman1 (Jul 18, 2009)

Poljud in Split ...










Gwangu ..










Saitama Stadium


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

Bossman1 said:


> Gwangu ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Gwangu and Saitama pics are actually the SAME structure. Look at the sun AND the parked car. So the photo of one got subsituted for the other.


----------



## Bossman1 (Jul 18, 2009)

Knitemplar said:


> That Gwangu and Saitama pics are actually the SAME structure. Look at the sun AND the parked car. So the photo of one got subsituted for the other.


Thanks. I changed it.
Guess my copy and paste has to improve lol


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Brilliant thread... Thanks all.

===

Many of the medium-sized stadiums recently built in France look (at the inside) like having been built by the same architect:


Valenciennes











Le Mans: 











Sochaux: 











Reims:











Le Havre: 












Don't misunderstand me, I like them all and I'm a fan of small cities getting their own new stadium at a decent price, it's just that the style is a bit generic. 


The Nice project is the same but with a third tier:











The new Lille stadium will be more or less the same but at 50k+ (and some extra facilities and handsome outside look).


----------



## acade88 (Jul 30, 2010)

New Espanyol and Gremio Arenas:



















Boca Jrs and Betis stadiums


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

> Mineirão stadium Brasil. under re-model for 2014 WC






> Atlanta Fulton County Stadium 1966-1996..demolished August 2, 1997


----------



## Injeanious (Oct 26, 2010)

fidalgo said:


> Leipzig stadium
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the AMEX can join these two in sharing a great design.


----------



## berdberd (Jun 16, 2009)

pacheerball said:


> Rajamangala National Stadium , Thailand



Ha Ha Ha :lol::lol:


----------



## mehaya (May 15, 2012)

Do you know the golf Irons? The quality is so good, so fashionable design, the price is so low, many stars are very loving, Nicolas Cage is also very fond. You do not miss: http://www.todo-color.com/


----------



## Mr_Lud (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## Vizemeister (May 7, 2012)

Old Wembley:










Hampden Park:











Veltins-Arena:










Swedbank Arena:


----------



## badprivate (Apr 11, 2011)

Bossman1 said:


> Poljud in Split ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perjiwa Stadium


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

Stockholm's Olympic Stadium (built 1912; so now a century old) inspired LA's Memorial Coliseum (built in 1931-32):


----------

